# Homelite ut-10045 super xl...carb removal????



## Klute55 (May 7, 2012)

I have an old homelite chainsaw. I purchased a carb kit but can't figure out how to remove the carbeurator. When I remove the air filter the carb chamber looks clean and spacious but has no visible bolts to remove so I can get at it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Klute55 said:


> I have an old homelite chainsaw. I purchased a carb kit but can't figure out how to remove the carbeurator. When I remove the air filter the carb chamber looks clean and spacious but has no visible bolts to remove so I can get at it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Hello and Welcome.I have never worked on this model so I have no actual directions for removal.According to the parts list,after removing the air filter assembly,you should see the two screws holding on the carb.Make sure to mark which fuel line is top and which one is bottom.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...8/1503220/50023957/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


----------

